# Help, Please! Won't turn on!



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Please help me if you can...I'm on my son's computer because mine WON'T turn on! It worked fine and shut down fine the last time I used it...yesterday morning...then last night the monitor will turn on and say it's ok...but the tower won't turn on. The little light doesn't light up when I push in the on/off button either...E-machine.....so, I checked all the plug -ins, nothing...unplugged everything for a few nimutes, nothing...but can hear something inside the tower turning off/on when I do that. Obviously, I'm NOT a computer whiz so I'd sure appreciate your help. Don't know if the on/off switch can suddenly go out or....???? :shrug: Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, it can, and as a matter of fact, they seemed to do it the MOST with Emachines.

I'd suspect either the power switch, or possibly the power supply itself.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

A lot of the less expensive computers have really cheap components. The inexpensive consumer grade machines are usually built as cheaply as possible, just good enough so most of them make it through the warranty.

It's most likely the power supply, but could be the motherboard. Can't really tell without hooking up a known good power supply and see what happens.

-Dan


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Same thing happened to me with an emachine a few months ago. I took it back to Walmart and traded in for a Compaq Presario. Like this one lots better.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

I would suggest unplugging the computer - the power cord from the back of the machine, waiting a few minutes, and then plugging it back in and trying again.

Not to belabor the obvious, but you can run other things in this same socket? (not a blown circuit breaker?)

R


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Some towers have an on / off switch on both the front and back, my compaq is set up like that.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

SInce I can hear the little fan go off/on that would mean it is getting power.....correct??? And, where does one begin to acquire a new switch for an e-machine? ANy computer store or do I need to order it from somewhere? Thanks so much!


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

uh oh... the fan in the power supply is coming on or the fan on the processor? If there is air coming out of the power supply fan (warm air generally), then the power supply is working and you hope the jumper to the motherboard came loose... if it didn't, you likely have Kentucky Fried Mobo and need a new one

R


----------

